# Diseñar pistas de potencia en Ultiboard



## turbojet (May 24, 2009)

Hola, necesito diseñar un circuito de potencia con tristores y demás en el ultiboard y me han dicho que lo ideal sería dejar toda la placa de cobre y solo dejar un espacio entre pistas nose si me entendéis, que entre pista y pista hibiese por ejemplo solo 0,3mm de espacio y la pista fuese casi toda la placa, sería invertir el color, de negro a rojo.

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (May 25, 2009)

Nadie sabe como puedo hacerlo?


----------



## FernandoD (May 27, 2009)

Hola, 

No tengo mucha experiencia diseñando PCBs pero si se utilizar Ultiboard, ¿podrías enviar más detalles específicos acerca de tu duda con Ultiboard?


----------



## turbojet (May 28, 2009)

Hola, ya está solucionado.

El problema era que en una placa de 50mmX80mm tenía que trazar 8 pistas de 5 mm aproximadamente y era para manejar potencias, hay una opción que se llama Power plane que te permite sustituir una pista de esas por todo el cobre de la placa y dibujar solo la separación entre pistas, de esa manera es mucho mas comodo.

Un saludo


----------



## FernandoD (May 28, 2009)

Hola,

Qué bueno saber que ya está solucionado. Efectivamente, Powerplane te coloca cobre a lo largo de la placa, generalmente se usa para tener toda una capa que sirva para tierra (GND) o fuente de alimentación (VCC). También puede agregar solo áreas de cobre (Copper Areas) con alguna figura determinanda (en caso que no quieras todo un Powerplane).

Saludos,


----------

